#  Nachrichten >   Medikamente - Zitronensaft hilft gegen Mundsoor >

## Focus.de

Zitronensaft hat anscheinend eine pilzhemmende Wirkung. Er eignet sich zum Beispiel dafür, Mundsoor bei HIV-Patienten zu therapieren. Das Gleiche gilt für Infusionen mit Extrakten des Zitronengrases.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

